# Recommend hairdresser in Limerick



## fobs (15 Feb 2006)

Want to get my hair cut/coloured and want a recomendation of a good hairdressers in Limerick please. Last few times i have gotten it coloured it hasn't turned out too well and it is looking brassy at the moment and want a change. Always looking out for a good hair stylist that will come up with a suitable style/colour in the Limerick area. Flexible on price if the end product is worth it!
Also some recomendations of products to keep it looking its best...dry/lank at the moment.


----------



## birdy (15 Feb 2006)

while I cann't reccommed anywhere in Limerick  is usually a great source of information for anything like this.


----------



## pricilla (15 Feb 2006)

Aran in CATS (Arthurs Quay) is a brilliant stylist, about €65 though. He's really worth it. They also colour and I'm happy that they listen to me.
Another highly recommended salon is HALO, you'd be lucky to get an appointment though, it's usually booked out, which is a good sign.


----------



## Missy (15 Feb 2006)

I go to Gillian at Solo in the Woodview Shopping Centre. She came from Toni & Guy to set up on her own and have been three times and am more pleased with the result each time.


----------



## LollyMc (16 Feb 2006)

Helen in Bellisimo is good as well, they are all good in there actually.....


----------



## Dee (16 Feb 2006)

Amanda in Bellissimo is great but as LollyMc said, they are all good in there.


----------



## Bamhan (16 Feb 2006)

Have to disagree, don't think all the stylists are good in Bellissimo, some are some aren't.


----------



## acarol (4 Dec 2007)

I disagree too, don't think all the hairdressers in Bellissimo are good, i'm from Limerick and i think i've yet to come across a hairdresser i'm completely happy, there was a good one in Marbles called Tara but she left to join a band. I'd be happy to hear of some recommedations.


----------



## Haille (4 Dec 2007)

Can recommend an excellent hairdresser in the Ennis area [if that is not too far away] She worked at Peter Marks for 8 years but has recently set up her own practice.She was recently chosen as hair stylist for one of T.V 3 newsreaders for a photo shoot. Her name is Shirley Kelly.


----------



## acarol (5 Dec 2007)

Thank you, wouldn't mind travelling if she was worth it, whats the name of her salon?


----------



## beautfan (5 Dec 2007)

Carol in Halo is brillant for colour - thats all she does.  She won the wella colour award a few years back.  That would be the main reason I stick with Halo.


----------



## Whelie (30 Mar 2009)

Haille said:


> Can recommend an excellent hairdresser in the Ennis area [if that is not too far away] She worked at Peter Marks for 8 years but has recently set up her own practice.She was recently chosen as hair stylist for one of T.V 3 newsreaders for a photo shoot. Her name is Shirley Kelly.


 
Where has she opened. Went to her all the time in Peter Marks - then found out that she left. Never went back to Peter Marks and haven't found a good hairdresser since.


----------



## Smashbox (31 Mar 2009)

Whelie, the last post was from 2007.. you may not get your answer here.


----------

